# had to assist hatch



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well baby is here now..
it was a fathers day baby 
i was hatched at 9pm sunday night ..i weighed 3.9 grams...
i am a lutino baby too
i was a bit dehydrated with black intestines at hatch time so i got some heated water.boy was i thirsty and tired and cold until mommy bird warmed me up
i was stuck inside my egg until my human mommy saved me
at 12.50am this morning my intestines are looking normal
my birdie mommy and daddy have even fed me seeds already
will show you my 1st pic later today
its time i go take a birdie nap now after my long hatch out
good night all


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for another baby...you're getting good at that!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the successful hatch  Looking forward to your stories as you grow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi there i have a question for you all
i have 4 eggs which are infertile stealing space under mommy bird for me,
i sometimes find myself being pushed out from under mommy bird from all these eggs and me ....can my human mommy take 1-2 eggs away at this point to make room for me under there in my nest without mom laying more ?cause i don't wanna keep being kicked out by an infertile egg.


also here is my first picture





























sorry they are blurry but i wouldn't stay still...lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why removing two of the eggs would be a problem.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats on the baby.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all
i took 2 eggs out and so far so good baby is staying under mom...
crossing fingers xx 
Nana's/Cloud's more interested in new baby then missing 2 eggs that were took out.
we'll see


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad things are going alright


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the baby is lutino is it a male then?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

baby is doing great
so far so good no crop problems
every time i look its full so parents are having no problems feeding just 1 baby this
time usually they have up to 4 babies to feed but only 1 hatch from this clutch.
hopefully they won't pluck this one 
we'll see what happens in about another week if their gonna pluck it
anyways its a healthy chick


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

mitch2006 said:


> the baby is lutino is it a male then?


if it has pearls once it feathers out its a girl 
if it just looking like a lutino then its male 
am i right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes...all your girls will have pearls of some sort all boys will not.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

this is an updated picture
baby is now 6 days old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww getting big


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

one of my babies is also 6 days today


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

a little off topic...
how long does it take for flight feathers to grow back on wings that have been clipped?
i don't have my cockatiels wings cut but i recently got Lily and her's were cut
i feel bad for her cause she is the only one who can't fly around the flight cage like others
can.just wondering how long til she can?

thanks


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i only got one chick in this clutch
she laid 5 eggs in total but only this chick developed 4 were infertile
but boy do they pack it with food ....im watching closely for any crop problems
but crossed fingers all goes well since there is only a single chick in this clutch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She'll get her flight feathers in with her next molt.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats what 
once a year they molt?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some molt once a year, some molt every six months, and some have little molts throughout the year, it just depends on the bird lol.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hmmm 
thanks for the info
i don't clip my birds wings 
so was just wondering how long til Lily can fly like others
i had no idea how long flights take to grow back....now i know a ruff idea
thanks again


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No problem...it took Fuzzy forever to grow his wings back, seems like he really only molts once a year, then with Cinnamon its like her's grow back almost instantly lol.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i just feel so bad she can't fly properly like others
baby is 8 days old and getting real chunky looking but doing fine and gaining weight daily
thanks again Roxy


----------

